
Show HN: Chromium Updater - benbristow
http://www.benbristow.co.uk/2014/05/chromium-updater/
======
Theodores
With a proper linux box things get updated as if by magic. There is no need to
manually update your software unless it is one of those rare things that does
not deal with the repo manager.

Seriously, in 2014, Windows machines don't have this core functionality?

~~~
quanticle
>There is no need to manually update your software unless it is one of those
rare things that does not deal with the repo manager.

That's not quite true. Ubuntu, for example, is _notorious_ for shipping old
and broken versions of software in its package manager, and then never
actually updating them. I've personally run into issues with leiningen, rvm,
pip, and a few other packages where the version in the apt repository is known
to be buggy and is never updated.

~~~
dikei
It's not that bad. Linux distro with point-release will always be become
outdated over time because they don't upgrade there package to new major
version. If you want always up-to-date software, use a rolling-release distro.

In my opinion, the packages shipped with Ubuntu-server are pretty solid. No
comment about the desktop version though, since I don't use it.

------
byoogle
Cool project, OP (I couldn’t actually get things up and running but filed a
bug with details).

If you want to do a v2 (or somebody else is looking for a project), try
extending Google’s autoupdater (Omaha):
[https://code.google.com/p/omaha/](https://code.google.com/p/omaha/). The
client is open source, the client-server protocol is documented
([https://code.google.com/p/omaha/wiki/ServerProtocol](https://code.google.com/p/omaha/wiki/ServerProtocol)),
but an open-source server implementation is missing.

------
dsl
I highly recommend Chromatic if you are a Mac user.

[https://mrgeckosmedia.com/applications/info/Chromatic](https://mrgeckosmedia.com/applications/info/Chromatic)

------
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
Why is Pepper Flash dismissed so handily in tech circles? It is ridiculously
better than Adobe's version, in every aspect. Even with click-to-play enabled,
lots of sites still continue to use flash, so how can anyone justify using
Adobe's sleazy bug ridden updater?

------
JelteF
I have a ninite executable in my startup filder, so about all my software gets
updated automatically. [https://ninite.com](https://ninite.com)

